# daewoo ds700 factory reset



## tivo_boj (Feb 10, 2001)

Had a few problem with my daewoo ds700 thats linked to the Tivo so want to do factory reset on it. I cant find any info on how to do a daewoo ds700 factory reset?

anybody here come accross how this can be done???


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Couldn't find one myself. I failed to get any EPG data for several months and, since I don't use it with a TiVo, I found that rather irritating. It finally came back after I did a complete channel replacement, although I'm sure that hadn't worked before.


----------



## tivo_boj (Feb 10, 2001)

re scaned channels and it seems to be behaving now


----------

